# Sudden depression?!



## 413mama

I'm about 8 weeks with my much longer for second child. My ds just turned 4 in May. I'm 37. 

The first day I found out I was pregnant I was ecstatic. That was it. Ever since, I've felt so depressed and anxious. I've had anxiety in the past, bit nothing I didn't ha doe with therapy. I've also been really, really sick with morning sickness. 

I feel so numb and joyless. I don't enjoy my son anymore, and nothing's seems to bring me pleasure/happiness. I spoke to my OB and she said it's probably hormones. I'm feeling at such a loss. I've tried for months, and even considered Clomid etc. I don't feel like I can go on like this. 

Anyone else feel this way? My first pregnancy I felt great (I did deliver at 28 weeks bc of HELLP Syndrome) but I love my 4 year old to pieces, and all the struggles were worth it. Thank you!


----------



## MindUtopia

Antenatal depression and anxiety is not all that uncommon. It is related to hormones, but it's not "just your hormones" and it can become very serious (it can also be a risk factor for postnatal depression). I would take yourself back to your doctor or a new doctor if you don't feel listened to and get a referral for some extra support. Better to get it sorted now than wait and let it drag on. I do think to a certain extent that feeling down and exhausted and sort of miserable is normal, especially in early pregnancy and especially when you have older children to look after. It _is _exhausting and you can't do many things you used to do that might have allowed you to relax. I know for me, after a stressful, exhausting week, I could at least look forward to the weekend and relaxing with a few glasses of wine, or after a rough day, I could go work out really hard and burn off some of that frustration. I can't do either of those things anymore and I don't really have other things that help me relax quite as effectively. It's also easy for your temper to be short and to take a bit less pleasure in everything because everything is just so much more tiring and so much more work when you're pregnant, especially when you're older anyway (I'm 36, about to turn 37 as well). But there's a difference between it just being tiring and challenging and not that fun, and truly being depressed or anxious and just not wanting to do any of it anymore. If you feel like it's more the latter, I would get on top of it now because you don't _have _to feel that way.


----------



## 413mama

Thank you! I think it's a combination of everything. I did call a few therapist but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Stellae

antenatal depression is a real thing! I suffered PPA with my second, and now pregnant with my third (second is only 16 months old right now so they're pretty close together) had to go back on Zoloft during my pregnancy. If this continues or worsens let your provider know!


----------



## kewpie

Hey 413mama, did you hear back from any therapists yet? How are you doing?


----------

